# Tiny kids tandem and other10in bike id help



## Mojo80 (Apr 20, 2013)

I recently acquired these two from a guy who found them while scrapping. Both have hard rubber 10 in tires, are missing badges and any decals they had. Grips and seat are incorrect on the little sidewalk bike and tandem has possibly been repainted. Any info or ideas of maker and approx year is much appreciated! I'm so curious about them and havent found any info on my own.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 20, 2013)

The only one that has a familiar look to me is the tricycle. That particular shaped metal seat was found on Midwest/MTD tricycles from around the 1960s.

Dave


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for the help. I finally found a pic of the tandem on display at museum in France. Unfortunately it provides no info on make or year. The bike is so ridiculously small its hard to imagine two children that young coordinated enough to ride it. Thanks once more

Monica


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 21, 2013)

Monica, since you're in Canada, there's a good chance at least one of the small bikes (maybe both) are a product of CCM - Canada Cycle & Motor Co. There's another prominent bicycle maker in Canada but I can never remember the name, only remember CCM. Maybe someone else can supply the other maker name. Might be a start in researching their children's product line.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Dave, that other name you're thinking of is Werlich.........whether it is one or not I cannot tell you, never seen such a small tandem before!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the memory refresh! I gotta write that name down, or at least remember what topic it was posted in for future reference. That sure is a small wheeled tandem! Monica has a valid point about two small children having trouble being coordinated enough to ride it together. Probably these little bicycles spent more time sitting than being rode...out of frustration in riding attempts on the part of the small kids they were bought for. Although in all honesty, I've never seen small children attempting to ride a little tandem before. Maybe they're better at it than I would think.

Dave


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 22, 2013)

*California*

Sorry bought the abbreviation, I actually live right in the center of California, good info though. Here's a pic next to my twinn tandem for size comparison.

Unless I book a trip to France and tour the musee du velo I may never know. 

Btw Dave, I'm going to post a few pics of a tricycle I believe is an Evans Constellation and a wagon, perhaps Murray I'd like your opinion on. Those are my best guesses but could use a second opinion...(wish i had half your kiddy bike knowledge). 

Thanks guys for the help


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here they are. Picked up in January while purchasing a stingray pjxie. 
The guys late father was a bike collector and pulled the wagon behind his bike at car shows. The kid had zero knowledge of vintage bikes and provided no helpful info...


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 22, 2013)

Mojo80 said:


> Sorry bought the abbreviation, I actually live right in the center of California,




Ooooh....you're located in the other CA. Didn't even think of it possibly being Calif. What came to my mind seeing the little tandem next to the adult sized model, was those little bicycles clowns use in a circus as part of their act. Though it most likely was made for children. My main interest has been in older tricycles, though I have a handful of older bicycles, too, along with a 1958 Murray pedal tractor and trailer. It always bugged me not to know the maker of a tricycle I 've come across, so I've tried to research as many of them as I can by ebay and craigslist listing photos, and buying old tricycle photos on ebay when I can clearly read the head badge. I've learned different design traits of mfrs to help in ID-ing them.



Mojo80 said:


> Here they are. Picked up in January while purchasing a stingray pjxie.
> The guys late father was a bike collector and pulled the wagon behind his bike at car shows. The kid had zero knowledge of vintage bikes and provided no helpful info...




I'm fairly certain the wagon is a Mercury (Murray). I just saw one somewhere very recently identical to this one except in color. The tricycle could be an Evans or possibly even a Midwest/MTD. I have a Midwest with that exact style rear hub cap design. You could check the site www.tricyclefetish.com on their Evans, Midwest, and MTD mfr. pages to see examples of each make of tricycle. Possibly some of the design features on yours will match one of them and pinpoint the manufacturer. I also save the photos from ebay listings for my own personal reference in identifying tricycles. I could check some of them if you don't find a match on that trike collector site.

Dave


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's my first tricycle, my collection is mostly kids bikes. Both were repainted and the trike looks almost identical to An Evans ad from tricyclefetish. The grips and color are different. I hate not knowing my bikes genealogy as well and my research approach is not sophisticated like yours so i dont retain the info very long...here is the ad for a '61


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 23, 2013)

I think you pretty well nailed it as being an early '60s Evans. Possibly other colors were available besides the catalog photo, or perhaps yours is a year off one way or the other and came in a different color scheme that particular year. I see the model name for it is Constellation.

Dave


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 23, 2013)

*mystery solves. thanks!*

Thanks. It took a while to figure out. It has an obvious rattle can pink paint job. I'm thinking about restoring it for my 3 year old back to original. The pink paint does it no justice. I really do appreciate your help Dave.
Thanks again


----------

